# Exalta one peice headlights



## redmond420 (Aug 24, 2005)

yeah i was wondering if anyone knows how much work it takes to get the Exalta headlights to fit into the sentra.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Give Liuspeed a PM. i know he had one piece from the phillipines, but i forget which car they were from, but they fit with minor modding.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

> but i forget which car they were from,


They're from a Nissan Exalta STA,SLA or FE


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

http://www.liuspeedtuning.com/Nissan/200sx/Exterior/Lighting/Lighting.html


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> http://www.liuspeedtuning.com/Nissan/200sx/Exterior/Lighting/Lighting.html


Very nice, do they have the grill support on the headlight or do you retain the stock steel support brackets.


----------

